# O & W M65



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi All

I'm looking for some advice, do any of you have experience of the M65 by O&W as i'm currently undecided as to whether or not to get one of these.

My main concern as i've never actually seen one in the 'flesh' is that it'll be too much like my CWC G10 (it's difficult to tell from a photo).

Also i've never owned an O&W so any comments you have concerning them as a brand and especially the M65 would be appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Dave,

O&W, in general have a good name for quality given their price point. I have three of them and I am very pleased with them.

The M65 has the "typical" military dial much the same as a G10 but the case is different being polished against a G10's satin finish and a different shape putting me in mind of the pre-G10, issue watches.

I'm the other way round having never wanted a G10 as I have a M65. Not much I can say about the M65 (I don't ware it very often). It's just a nice small, automatic military style watch with srew in crown, in common with my other O&W's keeps good time and feels well built.

Hope this helps, feel free to ask any questions if it helps with you deliberations.

MIKE..


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry don't have an M65, but I do have an M4. It's a cracking watch for the money, looks very classy. The fit and finish are superb, the bezel is spot on. Keeps better time than my SMP!

I think the M65 case is chunkier and more rounded than the G10 when viewed side on.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for the comments & opinions guys I really appreciate it, I shall continue to deliberate !

Only problem is, things are even more complicated now 'cos of the new RLT chrono'. I was saving up for an M65 but the more I look at that watch the more I like it !

Once again cheers

Dave


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

ETCHY said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm looking for some advice, do any of you have experience of the M65 by O&W as i'm currently undecided as to whether or not to get one of these.
> 
> ...


I have the M65 and it is much like my CWC G10 when looking from dial side. In fact thats why I bought M65.

M65 is polished (CWC brushed) and thicker that is a difference.

Very good alternative is O&W MP-serie if you like to get a little different style.

JP


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got an M65, and I chose it to go on holiday to India with me. It's very tough and reliable, and has the most useful bezel for a 2nd time zone reading. The magnified date is excellent too, as is the easy to read at one glance dial. A "must" IMO!!


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Griff said:


> I've got an M65, and I chose it to go on holiday to India with me. It's very tough and reliable, and has the most useful bezel for a 2nd time zone reading. The magnified date is excellent too, as is the easy to read at one glance dial. A "must" IMO!!


You propably mean M6?










I agree it is nice travel watch. I have M2 with 12h bezel for same reason.

But M65 is this:










JP


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JP (Europe) said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an M65, and I chose it to go on holiday to India with me. It's very tough and reliable, and has the most useful bezel for a 2nd time zone reading. The magnified date is excellent too, as is the easy to read at one glance dial. A "must" IMO!!Â
> ...


 I meant what I said....................M5!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> JP (Europe) said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


You said M65.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Griff said:


>


I definitely think smilies and cartoons are the way to go, saves all that typing.

We could just send pictures to each other.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Indeed!!!.................


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I too have an M65 ETCHY. It was the very first watch I purchased from Roy. Unlike the ones above mine has the O&W logo on the dial.

I've found it to be an excellent, value for money watch. It keeps good time and has never been regulated since Roy set it up prior to sale.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

In fact I was wearing it earlier today until RLT11 arrived.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for all the info (& especially the photo's) I must admit the M65 is currently ranking highly in my list of 'wants'.

The photo's have helped me get a better idea of the shape of the watch & it definitely looks different enough to a G10 to warrant me getting it.

Traveller: If it's not too much trouble is there any chance you could post a picture of the back of your M65 ? If however it's going to mean a lot of hassle for you, then no problem.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

Nice arse.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

ETCHY said:



> Traveller: If it's not too much trouble is there any chance you could post a picture of the back of your M65 ? If however it's going to mean a lot of hassle for you, then no problem.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Dave


 No trouble Dave.

a)


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And another.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for adding the pictures of the back of your M65, Traveller, I appreciate it.

I've decided i'm going to get an M65 (I haven't quite decided on the dial yet but i'm tending to favour the one with the O&W logo on).

Once again, thanks Traveller for the pics' & info & also thanks to all the other's on the Forum who posted pics' & info. This all helped me to make my mind up.

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

This one's just a little more in focus than the earlier wrist shot. Not trying to influence your decision though Dave.







The only reason I have the logo is because at the time of purchase it was the only option Roy had available.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Traveller, nice photo', I must admit I do like the O&W style dial.









Do you (or anyone else) have any idea what dial would've been used on the M65's in Vietnam ? Would it have been the O&W style or the military type with the arrow on ?

It probably won't influence which I choose, i'm just curious to know.

Thanks again for your help.

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Do you (or anyone else) have any idea what dial would've been used on the M65's in Vietnam ? Would it have been the O&W style or the military type with the arrow on ?


 Hi Dave,

I assume the O&W dial is like the original and the "arrow" dial is a recent addition to make it look like a British military watch which would not be issued to U.S forces.

MIKE..


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Mike.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

No O&W watches were issued to US troops in Vietnam but a lot of them bought O&W's for themselves in preference to the issued ones or for GI's that were not supplied with a watch.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

I got my M65 from Roy the other day, in the end I opted for the O&W style dial.

It's an excellent watch & i'm very pleased with it.









If this is anything to go by O&W's really are terrific value for money.

Thanks to you all, for your help, info' & photo's, (& especially you traveller for posting the shot's of the back etc).

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Dave,

Glad you like it, after all your deliberations









MIKE...


----------

